# H4H day Storybook



## Foxholer (Oct 7, 2013)

Well, the day Rick and Rishart had been feverishly organising finally arrived.

After a simple tripe for some and a rather more fraught one for other...

The Venue:

http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s296/foxholer/IMG_1218_zps7690e382.jpg

http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s296/foxholer/IMG_1217_zpsbf3c1a87.jpg

http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s296/foxholer/IMG_1216_zps194eaa4c.jpg

Something the Scots might not be used to.

http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s296/foxholer/IMG_1220_zps91722324.jpg

http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s296/foxholer/IMG_1221_zpsbd7ffef2.jpg

The connection that prompted it

http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s296/foxholer/IMG_1214_zps3f40435c.jpg

Smiffy explaining things to the Editorial Staff.

http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s296/foxholer/IMG_1219_zps0b3dbd02.jpg

Even the Loudmouth lot were there

http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s296/foxholer/IMG_1212_zpsa1141f7f.jpg

But the reason everyone is really attending

http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s296/foxholer/IMG_1213_zps8b75416f.jpg

Some cracking holess - Here's my favourites - 8

http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s296/foxholer/IMG_2442_zpsef1ed57e.jpg

And 10

An early indication that most wouldn't be carrying

http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s296/foxholer/IMG_1215_zpse17f81f7.jpg

http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s296/foxholer/IMG_2448_zpsc77297e2.jpg

Mike starting the ball rolling with one straight down the middle. 

http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s296/foxholer/IMG_2431_zpsb6494dc2.jpg

Followed by another beauty from Homer in Patriotic colours.

http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s296/foxholer/IMG_2432_zps49c9ed46.jpg

The Bogey+ Bucket was busy

http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s296/foxholer/IMG_2433_zps3fcc76a5.jpg

With even Swinger having to contribute - though narrowly.

http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s296/foxholer/IMG_2434_zps2f26bdd2.jpg

JO missing the green on SI1 14 (with 16 in the background)- but the 2nd of 3 consecutive up and downs

http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s296/foxholer/IMG_2435_zpsc8b7be75.jpg

The native were friendly watching the 200 yd Par 3 15th

http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s296/foxholer/IMG_2437_zps275d2006.jpg

Midnight's new swing was standing up well - 230-ish 3-wood up the hill on 5

http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s296/foxholer/IMG_2438_zpsb344e153.jpg

Though there's still work to be done with the lower body

http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s296/foxholer/IMG_2439_zpsdd772de4.jpg

A cracking shot on the last just to make you return! 

http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s296/foxholer/IMG_2443_zps392453cb.jpg

As does the post round view from the patio area

http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s296/foxholer/IMG_2449_zpsfb4830a0.jpg


----------



## louise_a (Oct 7, 2013)

great pics (and scary trousers)


----------



## pbrown7582 (Oct 7, 2013)

thanks for the pictorial story looks a great day, still disappointed i couldnt make it maybe next year.


----------



## Crow (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks Foxholer, great pictures and all angles covered.

Just waiting for the scroes on the doors now, both golf related and H4H, and any tales of golfing highs and lows....


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 7, 2013)

It was a fantastic day, lovely weather, course was in great condition and looked gorgeous . a tough but fair course 
I don't want to spoil Rick n Richards thunder but we smashed last years sum raised by a considerable amount 

Some very good scores but also lots of ones that struggled to keep it straight

Big thanks to Rick, Richard, Greg, Mike H and the team and to my playing partners Bill Elliott ( is there anyone he hasn't played with??) Stuart and Dave . And great to see some old faces and also to put names to some new ones

Off to bed coz I'm knackered


----------



## SaintHacker (Oct 7, 2013)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Some very good scores but also lots of ones*that struggled to keep it straight*

Click to expand...

Guilty, m'lud
Who lost the most balls? Think I was 4 down by the end...


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 7, 2013)

Thought I'd better add...

Midnight's legs worked well on this shot!

http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s296/foxholer/IMG_2440_zpsbd61d4fa.jpg

http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s296/foxholer/IMG_2441_zps0e51607b.jpg


----------



## El Bandito (Oct 7, 2013)

A fantastic day! Echo Fragger above. - I really enjoyed the company of MikeH, LIG and the mighty Homer - and between us there was the odd decent shot played. Apologies I didn't say goodbye guys - was under time pressure. Big Thank you to the guys and gals that put in so much hard work.


----------



## Midnight (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks foxholer for the photos , was also great to meet you. Ref my swing still a work in progress , but when I stuck to what I was shown it did work. Thanks to my playing partners, everyone who was involved in the set up and also West hill golf course. What a fantastic course and a cracking challenge . I intend to come back next year as the new and improved Midnight. 

Off to bed now as up for work early.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 7, 2013)

Superb day, as always.
Huge thanks to Rivk and Rich and everyone else..
Course was quality, company excellent - Cheers Chris, Steve and Jezza - the golf was excellent in 3/4 quarters of the fourball, shabby in the other - more than doubled my front 9 tally on the back...
A worthy Winner with a great round of 40 points - I give you Chrisd, H4H Champion 2013..


----------



## chrisd (Oct 7, 2013)

Today was one of the golf days that you just wish you could bottle forever. 

A super course, great food and some of the best golf I've ever cobbled together. Add to that Jezz Elwood, Ian (Imurg) and Steve (Arnold Arm. chewer) as playing partners and it was a great day!

I am in awe at what James of HFH had to say and more so with the work that Rick and Richard put in to put this on - you guys are legends! HFH will benefit hugely from your work - thanks!

40 points off my new 10 handicap shows that this years work is starting to pay off. Finally, I'd like to thank the forum guys for their great comments, it meant a lot to me and shows that GM is just special!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Oct 7, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Today was one of the golf days that you just wish you could bottle forever. 

A super course, great food and some of the best golf I've ever cobbled together. Add to that Jezz Elwood, Ian (Imurg) and Steve (Arnold Arm. chewer) as playing partners and it was a great day!

I am in awe at what James of HFH had to say and more so with the work that Rick and Richard put in to put this on - you guys are legends! HFH will benefit hugely from your work - thanks!

40 points off my new 10 handicap shows that this years work is starting to pay off. Finally, I'd like to thank the forum guys for their great comments, it meant a lot to me and shows that GM is just special!
		
Click to expand...


Well said and well played that man! :thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 7, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Today was one of the golf days that you just wish you could bottle forever. 

A super course, great food and some of the best golf I've ever cobbled together. Add to that Jezz Elwood, Ian (Imurg) and Steve (Arnold Arm. chewer) as playing partners and it was a great day!

I am in awe at what James of HFH had to say and more so with the work that Rick and Richard put in to put this on - you guys are legends! HFH will benefit hugely from your work - thanks!

40 points off my new 10 handicap shows that this years work is starting to pay off. Finally, I'd like to thank the forum guys for their great comments, it meant a lot to me and shows that GM is just special!
		
Click to expand...

Well said and very well played. You have had a good couple of weeks. Hope it continues for you. Well done to all for a massive amount for H4H


----------



## chrisd (Oct 8, 2013)

pbrown7582 said:



			Well said and well played that man! :thup:
		
Click to expand...




Lincoln Quaker said:



			Well said and very well played. You have had a good couple of weeks. Hope it continues for you. Well done to all for a massive amount for H4H
		
Click to expand...

Thanks guys - it's funny that even as a wizened old vet I am still all tingly at how much fun yesterday was. More so, with the real stars Rick, Richard and HFH!


----------



## Robobum (Oct 8, 2013)

Fantastic day. Short sleeves in October!! 

Yet again, an unbelievable effort by Rick, Rich and the other helpers - selfless enthusiasm for such a great cause. Well done & thanks to those that contributed so much to get prizes too.

Well done Chris, a very tidy score round there yesterday - well played sir.

Thanks to James & the 2 Chris' for the company yesterday - great fun and some good laughs on the way round.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 8, 2013)

Robobum said:



			Well done Chris, a very tidy score round there yesterday - well played sir.

.
		
Click to expand...

You too Rob, it was nice to meet you and put a face to the name!


----------



## wookie (Oct 8, 2013)

Well done Rick and Richard for another well organised day and it looks like a cracking total will have been raised - apologies again I had to shoot after the auction.

Great shooting Chris! I thought that was very tough in places - a good score for anyone.

Cheers to Mark (myoung19), Dave (Mkdave) and Henry (Thierry) for the company. None of us exactly set the place on fire but all played some good golf at points. Not sure if you were in there somewhere Henry once Midnight returned from the 10th with your suit but if not you missed a cracking carvery!

I thought the course was lovely and yet another one added to the list of one to join in the future if business goes well enough! (If it doesn't then Ill just have to hope that Richard invites me for a game once he finally gets round to joining)


----------



## Fish (Oct 8, 2013)

An excellent day that went very quickly which is always a good sign of the superb organisation, beautiful course and great company in my 4-ball. 

Thanks to everyone who was involved in making the day run as smooth as always and West Hill Golf Club for providing a truly lovely course in great condition.

Well done to Chris for an excellent score on a tough course where being straight off the tee was the first order of the day and the 2nd was staying out of bunkers that littered the course in very well thought out positions. Look after my trophy mate, its out on loan only 

Thank you to my playing partners who were excellent company, Nick Bonfield (GM), Steve (Sev112) & Lloyd (HotDogAssisin).  We all played some good stuff at times and flirted with danger at other times but all came out of it unscathed.  

Some pictures:

Travelling down the night before meant a mini-meet organised by Richard (Blue in Munich) for a few beers and a very nice curry, Brian (Hobbit) and I shared a few beers first in the bar at our hotel  




Arriving at the club and first impressions were that this is a very nice and special place.




The view of the 18th green form the clubhouse looking down the approaching fairway. The early morning dew was being swished by the ground staff, always a great sign of respect for early players. 






The practice putting green was getting busy





Plenty of bunkers around the course which I think Nick & Lloyd found their fair share of 





Some picturesque but intimidating tee blocks, especially when you'd not played the course before and didn't know what was in front or the best side of the fairway to be, if you found the fairway that was  








If you look hard, you can just spot the very rare lesser spotted NicK B looking for his ball after a great drive only to nail it into the trees on his 2nd, greedy lad, went for the big one 




We even caught him using some very dodgy tees 




Everyone's suited and booted and ready for the auction and awards, and more importantly, some great food and a nice pint of Youngs :thup:





Good to put some more faces to usernames along with seeing some old faces and the GM hierarchy in attendance. 

I defended my title the best I could on what I thought was an excellent, fair but tough track which you need to play a couple of times to plot your way around. 33 points for me with no blobs and finished with the same ball which is always something I enjoy and take great satisfaction from.  Plenty of if & buts of what it could have been with the odd duffed tee shot and lip out but I scrambled well when I had to and I will definitely return to West Hill as I left a few shots out their ne:

Thanks for a great day Rick & Richard along with your supportive helpers and all the staff at West Hill :thup:

Congratulations to our new champion and holder Chris (chrisd) :whoo:


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 8, 2013)

What a great day.
Well done to Rick and Rich for organising a fantastic venue,for all the organising behind the scenes,
to all your helpers that we don't here about.
Thankyou to Westhills golf club for your warm welcome.
To the catering staff that gave us a lovely meal afterwards.
To Mark the auctioneer who did a sterling job getting those few extra bids from the bidders,also 
to the bidders for there purchases.
To GM for there support of the day,the use of the forum running up to the event.
Our day was nearly ruined only arriving with ten minutes to spare,no thanks to all the commuters
going to work on a Monday[how inconsiderate].
Having rushed around to the 7th tee arriving just as the first group was walking off,two
swooshish of my 6 iron as a warm up,nicely on to the green for par.
Par the 8th,9th nice start.
The course was looking fantastic,the greens were in lovely condition.
The greens were soft so the ball was holding and the course was set in beautiful
surroundings.
Unfortunately my game did not hold up,however my highlights were hitting all the par
3s in regulation,putting my tee shot to 3ft on the 210 yarder[missed putt] and 4ft on
the 193 yarder for my only birdie.
Great company from my playing partners Dave and Dave who unfortunately also left
their games at home but who really enjoyed the day.
Nice to meet GMs photographer who took some great pics which im really looking
forward to seeing in the mag.
Great to see some old friends and some new ones,already looking forward to next year.


----------



## LIG (Oct 8, 2013)

El Bandito said:



			A fantastic day! Echo Fragger above. - I really enjoyed the company of MikeH, LIG and the mighty Homer - and between us there was the odd decent shot played. Apologies I didn't say goodbye guys - was under time pressure. Big Thank you to the guys and gals that put in so much hard work.
		
Click to expand...

Looked long and hard for you at the end there mate! 

Thanks to El Bandito, Homer and MikeH for one the most enjoyable days I've ever had on a golf course whilst playing so badly. Apologies to my partner El Bandito, for giving our match away on the last - just call me a p-p-putter....NOT! 

A fantastically well organised day by Rich and Rick and their team. Great job fellas! :thup:

Was looking to post up the pics of yesterday but realised that I had left my camera at Westhill last night!


----------



## Imurg (Oct 8, 2013)

LIG said:



			Was looking to post up the pics of yesterday but realised that I had left my camera at Westhill last night! 

Click to expand...

Good excuse to go back - take your clubs!


----------



## Fish (Oct 8, 2013)

LIG said:



			one the most enjoyable days I've ever had on a golf course whilst playing so badly.
		
Click to expand...

I saw you hit a great drive the 16th :thup:


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Oct 8, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Today was one of the golf days that you just wish you could bottle forever. 

A super course, great food and some of the best golf I've ever cobbled together. Add to that Jezz Elwood, Ian (Imurg) and Steve (Arnold Arm. chewer) as playing partners and it was a great day!

I am in awe at what James of HFH had to say and more so with the work that Rick and Richard put in to put this on - you guys are legends! HFH will benefit hugely from your work - thanks!

40 points off my new 10 handicap shows that this years work is starting to pay off. Finally, I'd like to thank the forum guys for their great comments, it meant a lot to me and shows that GM is just special!
		
Click to expand...

What a pleasure to mark the winners card, fame vicariously but hey!  Chris played fantastically well and his 40 points could have been more.  Ian & Jezz were great playing partners, all in all I don't believe we could have had a more enjoyable day, thank you to each of my partners but most of all thanks to Rick & Rich and their back up team, everything was perfect even the weather.  So pleased that H4H have gained from our enjoyment.


----------



## LIG (Oct 8, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Good excuse to go back - take your clubs!
		
Click to expand...

Nice one!  Any members on here willing to invite me? 



Fish said:



			I saw you hit a great drive the 16th :thup:
		
Click to expand...

One shot does not a tale tell! :fore:


----------



## mikee247 (Oct 8, 2013)

As it has been said a great day and with my guests picking up some plonk for coming second in the team event  me for eating as much as I could carry, and being rightly entertained in the auction (Nearly got the Berkshire...... ) all made for satisfied customers. 

Being an ex squaddie and with mates currently out in Afgan and some suffering etc from the past it was great to see so much support and money raised from the "civies" and well done to all who organised it and contributed. :thup: it was impressive and brilliant to be a part of! 

 Has anyone see Rick...is he still doing his speech over breakfast ???    I promise Ill never complain about slow play again!  

Well done to all :clap:


----------



## Rooter (Oct 8, 2013)

Great day guys, good to meet some new faces, MaslyR7 played some really solid golf, no blobs for 38 i think, nothing flash or silly, just some really sound golf! I was a bit more all or nothing! (Quite literally!) Lost my first ball off the first tee and then managed to keep the 2nd on for all 18 (although somehow lost 2 provisionals!) The walk to the 6th was not bad at all either, closer than you think! and still managed to get back,showered with pint in hand before a lot of people got back in!

I blobbed 5 holes and scored a single point on 6, so to be fair i was mildly happy with 24 points, when you work out that's 18 points from 7! just need to get going for an entire round! Some highlights for me golf wise were about 5 birdie chances, stiffing a hybrid from 210yards to within 10ft, and a few other approaches were really nice too. including almost pitching in from 60 yards with a wedge for eagle (to then 2 putt for par!)

Had a go on the challenge on the 12th at hitting the green, was agonisingly close, (see pic)




Auction was great, shame i am skint at the minute, loads of stuff i wanted to go for, but the wife would have killed me!

Don't think i was the worst dressed there either which is nice!! although i am gonna have to get the "vanish" out for my white troo's.

Huge thanks to Rick and Rich (and the others) for a great day, great value too, course was great, company was great and thefood was excellent as always. Well done everyone! Fish and I will try and work out who won the brand challenge and chase you all for more money!!

Here is to next year!!


----------



## rickg (Oct 8, 2013)

LIG said:



			Was looking to post up the pics of yesterday but realised that I had left my camera at Westhill last night! 

Click to expand...

I have it.....one of the bar staff handed it to us....in traditional auctioneer style, how much are you prepared to contribute to get it back.....


----------



## Fish (Oct 8, 2013)

rickg said:



			I have it.....one of the bar staff handed it to us....in traditional auctioneer style, how much are you prepared to contribute to get it back.....

Click to expand...

Hmm, could be some interesting pre-West Hill pictures on it Rick?


----------



## rickg (Oct 8, 2013)

Fish said:



			Hmm, could be some interesting pre-West Hill pictures on it Rick?
		
Click to expand...

There's now one of mine and Richart's hairy bums on there! :rofl:


----------



## adiemel (Oct 8, 2013)

I just want to echo the thanks that everybody else has said. Can I also say as some one who was on his first forum meet and may have set the record for the lowest points scored on a forum meet, thank you every body for a fantasticday. If you have never been on a forum meet before and wonder whether to go on I can honestly say YES you must attend. They are the best day you will ever have. Good fun, good company a great course.


----------



## CMAC (Oct 8, 2013)

sounds and looks a fantastic day- well done everyone- uber jealous!

wheres the final score sheet? how did my fellow TM-IER's fare...? lethal or rocket

P.S Who's the new GM Editor?


----------



## Rooter (Oct 8, 2013)

DarthVega said:



			sounds and looks a fantastic day- well done everyone- uber jealous!

wheres the final score sheet? how did my fellow TM-IER's fare...? lethal or rocket

P.S Who's the new GM Editor?
		
Click to expand...

I had to dash off before prize giving, but jimbob was on longest drive and nearest the pin when i went past them on the course!! my synopsis is above... no need to type that out again! LOL I enjoyed it! lets leave it there...


----------



## Fish (Oct 8, 2013)

adiemel said:



			I just want to echo the thanks that everybody else has said. Can I also say as some one who was on his first forum meet and may have set the record for the lowest points scored on a forum meet, thank you every body for a fantasticday. If you have never been on a forum meet before and wonder whether to go on I can honestly say YES you must attend. They are the best day you will ever have. Good fun, good company a great course.
		
Click to expand...

..and what of the night before?


----------



## Fish (Oct 8, 2013)

Rooter said:



			I had to dash off before prize giving, but jimbob was on longest drive and nearest the pin when i went past them on the course!! my synopsis is above... no need to type that out again! LOL I enjoyed it! lets leave it there...
		
Click to expand...

James won both, the nearest the pin being the most prestigious, that was a tough pin.


----------



## Fish (Oct 8, 2013)

DarthVega said:



			P.S Who's the new GM Editor?
		
Click to expand...

It was Homer for a while but we reckon Mike slipped his phone out under the table and texted Rick as it was suddenly overturned  

Conspiracy theories are running wild :rofl:


----------



## adiemel (Oct 8, 2013)

Fish said:



			..and what of the night before?
		
Click to expand...

Yes Sorry I forgot the night was brilliant. It really helped to meet you guys before hand and know a couple of faces. I have never laughed so much as that night. Thank you all for a great evening.


----------



## richart (Oct 8, 2013)

DarthVega said:



			P.S Who's the new GM Editor?
		
Click to expand...

The rumour that Jezz won it was not true.

A West Hill member won the day. He left a maximum bid with Rick, but unfortunately he forgot to out bid Homer. Thanks to Homer for letting the auction start again.:thup:


----------



## chrisd (Oct 8, 2013)

richart said:



			The rumour that Jezz won it was not true.

A West Hill member won the day. He left a maximum bid with Rick, but unfortunately he forgot to out bid Homer. Thanks to Homer for letting the auction start again.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I nearly wiped out Mike for good with a 5 iron to the downhill par 3 whist he was on the next tee box, then we could have done the biggest job share in the world between us all!


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Oct 8, 2013)

Really great day. Thanks so much to Darren and Chris for their company, one of the most pleasurable rounds I've played in a good while. The course was ridiculously good!

As many others have said, and should continue to do so, thank you again to Rich and Rick. The level of organisation that went into yesterday was insane and everything ran so smoothly. 

Was more than pleased with nicking the Long Drive and Nearest the Pin! However, I'm sure I'd have also picked up a prize for most number of putts as well!

Rick, I know you asked us not to mention it just yet ....... but when's the next one! Looking forward to it already!


----------



## richart (Oct 8, 2013)

chrisd said:



			I nearly wiped out Mike for good with a 5 iron to the downhill par 3 whist he was on the next tee box, then we could have done the biggest job share in the world between us all!
		
Click to expand...

Was that the 9th, where it said 'do not tee off until the next tee is clear' ? Sounds like a heavy fine to me.


----------



## richart (Oct 8, 2013)

jimbob.someroo said:



			Really great day. Thanks so much to Darren and Chris for their company, one of the most pleasurable rounds I've played in a good while. The course was ridiculously good!

As many others have said, and should continue to do so, thank you again to Rich and Rick. The level of organisation that went into yesterday was insane and everything ran so smoothly. 

Was more than pleased with nicking the Long Drive and Nearest the Pin! However, I'm sure I'd have also picked up a prize for most number of putts as well!

Rick, I know you asked us not to mention it just yet ....... but when's the next one! Looking forward to it already!
		
Click to expand...

 Love your new siganture.:thup:

Sorry about the prizes.  There were two West Hill books as prizes for long drive and nearest the pin. We never thought the same person would win both.(bit greedy ?) Blame the organizers very poor show.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks for a great day - was an absolute gem where for me the golf came second to he amount everyone raised for a most worthy cause. 

Can't wait till next year even if it means another 600 mile round trip 

Well done to all and the organisers :cheers:


----------



## Kraxx68 (Oct 8, 2013)

2 - they were both off the 1st tee (3a) hook followed by hook, then sliced the rest of the day, go figure


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 8, 2013)

West Hill was my first H4H day and an absolutley brilliant day it was to. It all started the night before meeting up with a few forumers (Fish, Hobbit, Kraxx, BlueInMunich, Viscount17 and Adiemel) for a beer and curry, a good night and a right good laugh, it set us up perfectly for the following day.

WesT Hill GC, what a cracking venue, the course was superb, the greens immaculate and even the weather gave us some sunshine to make the golf enjoyable.

Congratulations to ChrisD for winning, practice and persistence does pay off.

Thankyou to my playing partners, Bill Elliot, PhiltheFragger and Kraxx, the company made the round nice and relaxed, even though playing first and my first shot was topped off the 3rd into the heather with the second provisional following suit straight after. Bill kept us all entertained with some of his stories about some of the people he has met and he has met a lot of the golfing greats. Whatever you do, do not think 'Pussy' as a swing thought 

Thankyou to Rich and Rick for organizing the day and a big thankyou to the ladies who worked in the background helping make the day run smoothly.

Thankyou to West Hill GC, as above a superb course, beautiful surroundings and afterwards an excellent meal.

Thankyou Mark the auctioneer, very entertaining while trying and succeeding in lightening the pockets of a good few people.

All in all a magnificent day and one last thankyou to all the forumers I met for whom I cannot remember their real or forum names.


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 8, 2013)

Kraxx68 said:



			Can't wait till next year even if it means another 600 mile round trip 

Click to expand...

Must remember to book two night in the hotel next year, me and Kraxx got back to Newcastle at 00:45 this morning, only fell asleep once while driving but made it look like I was moving into the fast lane to overtake :mmm:


----------



## Imurg (Oct 8, 2013)

richart said:



			Was that the 9th, where it said 'do not tee off until the next tee is clear' ? Sounds like a heavy fine to me.

Click to expand...

We were called up by our Esteemed Leader and Editor.....

So blame him...!


----------



## Kraxx68 (Oct 8, 2013)

Next time I will drive.. lightweight..


----------



## chrisd (Oct 8, 2013)

richart said:



			Was that the 9th, where it said 'do not tee off until the next tee is clear' ? Sounds like a heavy fine to me.

Click to expand...

They did call us through whilst waiting to tee off. It did give us the chance to see LIG play one of his provisionals off the tee!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Oct 8, 2013)

chrisd said:



			They did call us through whilst waiting to tee off. It did give us the chance to see LIG play one of his provisionals off the tee!
		
Click to expand...

only  1?? :rofl:


----------



## LIG (Oct 8, 2013)

rickg said:



			I have it.....one of the bar staff handed it to us....in traditional auctioneer style, how much are you prepared to contribute to get it back.....

Click to expand...

Well if you invite me over to Centurion for a game to pick up the camera it could be quite interesting!!  




Fish said:



			Hmm, could be some interesting pre-West Hill pictures on it Rick?
		
Click to expand...

Hands off the nuddies!! 




rickg said:



			There's now one of mine and Richart's hairy bums on there! :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

On second thoughts..... :retches:     I can always buy a new one! :ears:


----------



## SaintHacker (Oct 8, 2013)

chrisd said:



			I nearly wiped out Mike for good with a 5 iron to the downhill par 3 whist he was on the next tee box, then we could have done the biggest job share in the world between us all!
		
Click to expand...

Thats fair enough, one of their fourball did the same to us. I'm absolutely not naming names though!


----------



## Fish (Oct 8, 2013)

Should this not be in the lounge?


----------



## Fish (Oct 8, 2013)

My 4-ball

Sev112, Fish, Nick Bonfield (GM), HotDogAssasin.


----------



## swanny32 (Oct 8, 2013)

Top effort yesterday chaps, you've probably been told and read the same kind of thing over and over but really, excellent job to everyone involved with the organizing of the day, don't think it could have gone any better. The golf on my part left a lot to be desired as all 3 of my playing partners will vouch for (Blue in Munich, Therod and Davey), had 41 points the day before so was really looking forward to continuing the good form yesterday....wasn't to be unfortunately and was incredibly embarrassing at times.

Tried introducing myself to Rick as we were leaving so he could put a face to a name....he just laughed at me....LMAO....either I'm hilariously ugly (probably) or he didn't hear what I was saying and did the only thing you can do when you don't hear someone properly, laugh and nod, I do it all the time. Nice to meet you though.

One other thing, I heard a vicious rumour that someone came in with 2 points?? Is this true??


----------



## chrisd (Oct 8, 2013)

Fish said:



			My 4-ball

Sev112, Fish, Nick Bonfield (GM), HotDogAssasin.

View attachment 7825

Click to expand...

Photo was copied off the last Crimewatch episode!


----------



## GB72 (Oct 8, 2013)

SaintHacker said:



			Thats fair enough, one of their fourball did the same to us. I'm absolutely not naming names though!

Click to expand...

I nearly hit Fish and his group with a well struck  wood. I blame Viscount17 for giving me a yardage of 240 yards which I would be hard pushed to reach with 2 shots. 

Again, thanks to all involved for a great day, could not see how it could have gone any better other than me remembering to bring a golf swing with me next time. Still, at least I had Viscount for company who had the same number of points as Swinger's caddy after 4 holes.  Been playing great recently but yesterday it all went to pot. At least I briefly held the longest drive position as I started on 18 and I was the only one out of the first 2 groups to hit a fairway. 

Knackered at work today after leaving home at 4.30 yesterday morning and getting back at 10.30 last night as my sat nav decided to keep telling me that roads were closed and to change route. 

I will post my annual plugging thread for the companies that gave us support yesterday and if you see me plugging their products on Twitter then please re-tweet.


----------



## GB72 (Oct 8, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Photo was copied off the last Crimewatch episode!
		
Click to expand...

I dare not print the picture of our 4 ball. With the trousers being worn by me, Viscount and Swinger, people may think that there is something wrong with their monitor.


----------



## mikee247 (Oct 8, 2013)

Is there a score chart anywhere we can have a gander at and see how everyone else faired out there in the heat of battle?


----------



## Rooter (Oct 8, 2013)

Oh and who's ball did I pick up on the 12th thinking it was my partners provisional??


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Oct 8, 2013)

swanny32 said:



			One other thing, I heard a vicious rumour that someone came in with 2 points?? Is this true??
		
Click to expand...

Indeed I believe it is, but I also believe it was a guest who has only just picked up the game. Apparently was in the pro shop before-hand saying that he was a bit nervous as he hadn't broken 130 yet. Absolutely fair play though for getting involved in a day like yesterday with 100+ people there. 

Will let one of the scorers / playing partners confirm or deny ...


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 8, 2013)

jimbob.someroo said:



			Indeed I believe it is, but I also believe it was a guest who has only just picked up the game. Apparently was in the pro shop before-hand saying that he was a bit nervous as he hadn't broken 130 yet. Absolutely fair play though for getting involved in a day like yesterday with 100+ people there. 

Will let one of the scorers / playing partners confirm or deny ...
		
Click to expand...

Yes indeed someone did score 2 points and when speaking to him afterwards, he still had a smile on his face, had enjoyed the day and the settings/company etc...


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Oct 8, 2013)

Khamelion said:



			Yes indeed someone did score 2 points and when speaking to him afterwards, he still had a smile on his face, had enjoyed the day and the settings/company etc...
		
Click to expand...

Which is what it's all about  Top fella!


----------



## adiemel (Oct 8, 2013)

OH YES I can confirm that I was that person. I have been playing the game for around 18 months. Yesterday was actually only my 6th round of golf on an 18 hole course. I have been having lessons and use the driving range and played the 6 hole and 9 hole course at my club about 3 times a month over the last year. I joined the forum last year just around the time of the last H4H day and my golfing aim for this year was to attend this years event. My main problem is inconsistency with my irons. I hit a good shot and follow it with fats or thin or a big shank. All I can say is I most probably set the lowest score on a forum meet but I had the best day's golf and fun I have had.


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 8, 2013)

jimbob.someroo said:



			Which is what it's all about  Top fella!
		
Click to expand...

If you have a look at the photo's Fish put the he was with us the night before enjoying a pint and curry.


----------



## PieMan (Oct 8, 2013)

I scored the most amazing 18 points in my life! Not oftern on a 200 yard par 3 I hit a 4-iron to 20 feet from the pin on the fringe, a driver to 3 feet, and then hole the putt for a par!!

Brilliant day, excellent company, beautiful weather and surroundings - what could be better!!!


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 8, 2013)

adiemel said:



			OH YES I can confirm that I was that person. I have been playing the game for around 18 months. Yesterday was actually only my 6th round of golf on an 18 hole course. I have been having lessons and use the driving range and played the 6 hole and 9 hole course at my club about 3 times a month over the last year. I joined the forum last year just around the time of the last H4H day and my golfing aim for this year was to attend this years event. My main problem is inconsistency with my irons. I hit a good shot and follow it with fats or thin or a big shank. All I can say is I most probably set the lowest score on a forum meet but I had the best day's golf and fun I have had.
		
Click to expand...

Fair play fella, keep up the practice, a lot can happen in 12 months.


----------



## richart (Oct 8, 2013)

mikee247 said:



			Is there a score chart anywhere we can have a gander at and see how everyone else faired out there in the heat of battle?
		
Click to expand...

Patience, we didn't stop counting  monies until 2.00 am !!!!


----------



## Rooter (Oct 8, 2013)

richart said:



			Patience, we didn't stop counting  monies until 2.00 am !!!!

Click to expand...

in Stringfellows....


----------



## richart (Oct 8, 2013)

Khamelion said:



			Yes indeed someone did score 2 points and when speaking to him afterwards, he still had a smile on his face, had enjoyed the day and the settings/company etc...
		
Click to expand...

 That is what a forum meet is all about, and hope he plays again next time.:thup:


----------



## richart (Oct 8, 2013)

Rooter said:



			in Stringfellows....

Click to expand...

 Rick was wearing his string vest as it gets a bit cold in the shed.


----------



## richart (Oct 8, 2013)

PieMan said:



			Brilliant day, excellent company, beautiful weather and surroundings - what could be better!!!
		
Click to expand...

 By the sounds of your score 18 holes of golf.


----------



## Fish (Oct 8, 2013)

Khamelion said:



			If you have a look at the photo's Fish put the he was with us the night before enjoying a pint and curry.
		
Click to expand...





Left table from front to back:  Fush, Hobbit, Adiemel

Right table from front: Kahmelian, Kraxx, BlueInMunich, Viscount17

Always pay cash, its safer


----------



## chrisd (Oct 8, 2013)

PieMan said:



			I scored the most amazing 18 points in my life! Not oftern on a 200 yard par 3 I hit a 4-iron to 20 feet from the pin on the fringe, a driver to 3 feet, and then hole the putt for a par!!

Brilliant day, excellent company, beautiful weather and surroundings - what could be better!!!
		
Click to expand...

I hit a 4 iron to 20ft on the last from 203 yards and purred like a new born kitten!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 8, 2013)

adiemel said:



			OH YES I can confirm that I was that person. I have been playing the game for around 18 months. Yesterday was actually only my 6th round of golf on an 18 hole course. I have been having lessons and use the driving range and played the 6 hole and 9 hole course at my club about 3 times a month over the last year. I joined the forum last year just around the time of the last H4H day and my golfing aim for this year was to attend this years event. My main problem is inconsistency with my irons. I hit a good shot and follow it with fats or thin or a big shank. All I can say is I most probably set the lowest score on a forum meet but I had the best day's golf and fun I have had.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant.

That's what its all about, Just enjoy it. Well done for taking part :thup:


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 8, 2013)

Fish said:



View attachment 7828


Left table from front to back:  Fish, Hobbit, Adiemel

Right table from front: Khamelian, Kraxx, BlueInMunich, Viscount17

Always pay cash, its safer 

Fixed
		
Click to expand...

Yes, always read the cash machine the waiter hands you before pressing the buttons, otherwise you could end up leaving a very very generous tip :rofl:


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 8, 2013)

It started with a cracking night out with Fish, Blue I M, Viscount, Kammy, Kraxx & Adiemel in the Three Pigeons and a riotous curry - Blue pinched the last bit of my curry, and then back to the Three Pig's to have my beer stolen...

Yesterday morning started of with the mother of all headaches, I blame a dodgy naan bread, and a paracetomol breakfast. But when I walked up the steps from the golf club carpark and saw the course in front of me... just flippin' WOW!

Great company out on the course with the Callaway Kid(Craig), Swingalot(Rupert) & Dufferman(Adam). Each of us managed to have a few good holes, and Adam and I battled it out for the best score in our fourball - an honourable draw.

Chuffed to bits to see Jimbob take the longest drive.......... off me. I needed traction after launching my full 10st into the ball in an effort to get it out there.

Thanks to everyone for a great day and evening.



adiemel said:



			OH YES I can confirm that I was that person. I have been playing the game for around 18 months. Yesterday was actually only my 6th round of golf on an 18 hole course. I have been having lessons and use the driving range and played the 6 hole and 9 hole course at my club about 3 times a month over the last year. I joined the forum last year just around the time of the last H4H day and my golfing aim for this year was to attend this years event. My main problem is inconsistency with my irons. I hit a good shot and follow it with fats or thin or a big shank. All I can say is I most probably set the lowest score on a forum meet but I had the best day's golf and fun I have had.
		
Click to expand...

And I'll gladly knock it round with you any time Adie.


----------



## PieMan (Oct 8, 2013)

richart said:



			By the sounds of your score 18 holes of golf.

Click to expand...

Excuse me - I had a brilliant 18 holes of golf, I just didn't necessarily feel the need to score any points on most of them!!!!


----------



## adiemel (Oct 8, 2013)

The curry night has brilliant. Such a laugh. Many thanks to fish, Hobbit, blue In Munich, kammy,Kraxx and viscount17 for a great night. 
Hobbit hopefully we can sort a round out at sometime. I really want to Thank everybody for their kind words and encouragement. All I can say is roll on next year I will be there. Really think we need a wooden spoon trophy for the lowest score.


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 8, 2013)

Khamelion said:



			Yes indeed someone did score 2 points and when speaking to him afterwards, he still had a smile on his face, had enjoyed the day and the settings/company etc...
		
Click to expand...

And Midnight should be known as 'The Happy Policeman' from now on. Absolutely wonderful attitude to Golf. And the first shot of his that I saw was one of the day's highlights - a GW (almost) over a tree from the 3rd onto the 4th Green was great to watch! Though someone's 260y 5-wood on 5 was pretty spectacular too - if over-clubbed! Homer's Drive on 3 was probably as good as any I saw too!


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Oct 8, 2013)

adiemel said:



			OH YES I can confirm that I was that person. I have been playing the game for around 18 months. Yesterday was actually only my 6th round of golf on an 18 hole course. I have been having lessons and use the driving range and played the 6 hole and 9 hole course at my club about 3 times a month over the last year. I joined the forum last year just around the time of the last H4H day and my golfing aim for this year was to attend this years event. My main problem is inconsistency with my irons. I hit a good shot and follow it with fats or thin or a big shank. All I can say is I most probably set the lowest score on a forum meet but I had the best day's golf and fun I have had.
		
Click to expand...

I checked your card, a nett PAR if I remember correctly, so well done and I have no doubt that you WILL be next year's biggest improver on the day, great to see you smiling after.  :clap::clap:


----------



## chrisd (Oct 8, 2013)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			I checked your card,
		
Click to expand...


You told me that you were working your butt off???


----------



## richart (Oct 8, 2013)

chrisd said:



			You told me that you were working your butt off???
		
Click to expand...

 That is cruel.

 You should get a fine for your card. Took for ever to add up all those three points.


----------



## adiemel (Oct 8, 2013)

You couldn't help but smile after playing a course like that.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 8, 2013)

Fantastic day, brilliantly run by the dynamic duo of RickG and Richart. Still got a feeling I was politely mugged for the GM Editor auction item but it matters not a jot. It was great to see so many faces old and new and it was a fantastic day at a fantastic venue. I had a great day in the company of MikeH LIG and El Bandito and the GM guru and I took the other two guys on with losers putting Â£5 each in the bucket. Mike snaked a four footer at the last to sneak the win.

LIG drove the ball wonderfully and El Bandito was a picture of consistent net par golf all the way round. I drove well but had a dose of the slices with irons and hybrids off the turf. Frustrating but it wasn't a day for worrying about technique and the score didn't really matter.

There was a GM snapper going round all day. Is there going t be a gallery put up at any stage?

Put me down for next year and West Hill were perfect hosts. Fantastic course. I had a blast and can't wait to do it again. Thank you to my partners, everyone who worked behind the scenes and everyone who turned up for making it a memorable day. I even managed to win a couple of vouchers for the Army GC and Bramley (Payment just made via RickG's link) so looking forward to using those next summer when my place is closed for Royal Ascot race week


----------



## swanny32 (Oct 8, 2013)

adiemel said:



			OH YES I can confirm that I was that person. I have been playing the game for around 18 months. Yesterday was actually only my 6th round of golf on an 18 hole course. I have been having lessons and use the driving range and played the 6 hole and 9 hole course at my club about 3 times a month over the last year. I joined the forum last year just around the time of the last H4H day and my golfing aim for this year was to attend this years event. My main problem is inconsistency with my irons. I hit a good shot and follow it with fats or thin or a big shank. All I can say is I most probably set the lowest score on a forum meet but I had the best day's golf and fun I have had.
		
Click to expand...

Well done for taking part, having fun is what it's all about, I had an absolute stinker yesterday, couldn't hit a ball to save my life but good company, bit of banter, decent nosh and almost got myself a 4 ball at Chart Hills which would have rounded the day off beautifully but was outbid. Don't know who the chap was who outbid me but like I said last night, if you need a 4th for that round of golf....cough cough!


----------



## chrisd (Oct 8, 2013)

richart said:



			That is cruel.

 You should get a fine for your card. Took for ever to add up all those three points.

Click to expand...

Most of the time would be for you and Rick taking off your shoes and socks to do continue the count!


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 8, 2013)

A superb day on a fantastic golf course in incredible weather....just a shame I played like a right muppet. 
Never mind.
Thoroughly enjoyed the company of my playing partners, (Slasher Nash, Tiger and Mark Head the auctioneer), I apologise to all for any bad language I may have used out there..
It dawned on me that it was going to be one of "those" days when I checked my scorecard after 5 holes and realised I had amassed 1 point but that's golf.
Highlight of the round (well one of the best laughs) was watching Tiger trying to play an almost impossible bunker shot towards the end of the round...
This picture shows him contelmplating the shot....



This one shows him actually *playing* the shot.....



This one shows him playing his next shot.....



And this one shows the end result....



Thanks to Rich, RickG and everybody else concerned with making this a great day.

Some more pictures of the day......


----------



## chrisd (Oct 8, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			It dawned on me that it was going to be one of "those" days when I checked my scorecard after 5 holes and realised I had amassed 1 point but that's golf.
		
Click to expand...


.......... and with 1 point it still beats fishing!:lol:


----------



## JustOne (Oct 8, 2013)

What a great day, well done guys! Astonishing amount of money raised.

Kudos to the GM posse for supporting the day.

Mahoooosive congrats to ChrisD for winning the trophy with his 40pts playing off 10, although I can't figure out how his round of 75 (6 over par?) with no blobs didn't win him the lowest gross


----------



## adiemel (Oct 8, 2013)

Don't worry Smiffy I have sympathy with you. I looked at my card after 6 holes and had amassed a massive Nil points


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 8, 2013)

chrisd said:



			.......... and with 1 point it still beats fishing!:lol:
		
Click to expand...

Nope. Had a 25lb 8oz Mirror Carp out this morning......bloody expensive though. I snapped the tip off of one of my rods


----------



## chrisd (Oct 8, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			Nope. Had a 25lb 8oz Mirror Carp out this morning......bloody expensive though. I snapped the tip off of one of my rods


Click to expand...

Well done Smiffy!

You were a real pal yesterday, those few words meant more to me than you will know.


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 8, 2013)

By the way did anyone measure the longest drive on the 18th.
Surely this was not the best hole to have the longest drive as there was a bunker
at 280 ish right in the middle of the fairway.
Im hoping the forum average wasn't dented.


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 8, 2013)

adiemel said:



			Don't worry Smiffy I have sympathy with you. I looked at my card after 6 holes and had amassed a massive Nil points
		
Click to expand...

Tims back


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 8, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Well done Smiffy!

You were a real pal yesterday, those few words meant more to me than you will know.
		
Click to expand...

And I meant it Chris.
You really are a tosser


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 8, 2013)

pokerjoke said:



			By the way did anyone measure the longest drive on the 18th.
Surely this was not the best hole to have the longest drive as there was a bunker
at 280 ish right in the middle of the fairway.
		
Click to expand...

That's what I thought.
I pulled out the 5 wood for safety and put one out there 265.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 8, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			And I meant it Chris.
You really are a tosser


Click to expand...

Priceles !!!


----------



## myoung19 (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks for a fantastic day at West Hill all said before me so just a big thanks to rick and rich for organising this


----------



## Fish (Oct 8, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			That's what I thought.
I pulled out the 5 wood for safety and put one out there 265.
		
Click to expand...

Which fairway :smirk:


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 8, 2013)

pokerjoke said:



			By the way did anyone measure the longest drive on the 18th.
Surely this was not the best hole to have the longest drive as there was a bunker
at 280 ish right in the middle of the fairway.
Im hoping the forum average wasn't dented.
		
Click to expand...

Yup, from the whites on the tee box using my Bushnell I measured the marker at 287yds.


----------



## Fish (Oct 8, 2013)

My group was the 1st down the 18th so we were tasked to put the marker out on the fairway to start it off, we had to leave it behind for the next group to do :rofl:


----------



## JustOne (Oct 8, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			And I meant it Chris.
You really are a tosser


Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 8, 2013)

Khamelion said:



			Yup, from the whites on the tee box using my Bushnell I measured the marker at 287yds.
		
Click to expand...


Am I on the right forum,that the 3rd forum meet ive been on where 300 yards has not
been hit.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 8, 2013)

Much better than my birdie on the 3rd....


----------



## richart (Oct 8, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Most of the time would be for you and Rick taking off your shoes and socks to do continue the count!
		
Click to expand...

Next years event may be by invitatation only, and past winners are not guaranteed a place.


----------



## richart (Oct 8, 2013)

pokerjoke said:



			By the way did anyone measure the longest drive on the 18th.
Surely this was not the best hole to have the longest drive as there was a bunker
at 280 ish right in the middle of the fairway.
Im hoping the forum average wasn't dented.
		
Click to expand...

  We were expecting someone to carry the first fairway bunker, it was only 300 yards. 

West Hill advised us to use this hole, but probably didn't realise the average forum driving distance.  Did anyone drive the bunker ?


----------



## richart (Oct 8, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			Nope. Had a 25lb 8oz Mirror Carp out this morning......bloody expensive though. I snapped the tip off of one of my rods


Click to expand...

 That sounds really painful Rob. Have you got medical insurance ?


----------



## chrisd (Oct 8, 2013)

richart said:



			Next years event may be by invitatation only, and past winners are not guaranteed a place.

Click to expand...


That's good! I never did like that Fish character !


----------



## Swinger (Oct 8, 2013)

richart said:



			We were expecting someone to carry the first fairway bunker, it was only 300 yards. 

West Hill advised us to use this hole, but probably didn't realise the average forum driving distance.  Did anyone drive the bunker ?
		
Click to expand...

I pegged on up after we had finished and stuck it in there. Was playing a soft cut at the centre of bunker that didn't!


----------



## richart (Oct 8, 2013)

Swinger said:



			I pegged on up after we had finished and stuck it in there. Was playing a soft cut at the centre of bunker that didn't!
		
Click to expand...

 I was level with the bunker in three. My tee shot was officially measured at 117 yards by one of my partners.:angry:


----------



## Fish (Oct 8, 2013)

richart said:



			Next years event may be by invitatation only, and past winners are not guaranteed a place.

Click to expand...




chrisd said:



			That's good! I never did like that Fish character !   

Click to expand...

Stewards enquiry, formal protest :angry:


----------



## Swinger (Oct 8, 2013)

richart said:



			I was level with the bunker in three. My tee shot was officially measured at 117 yards by one of my partners.:angry:
		
Click to expand...

Would have been good for longest drive after the first group (assuming it was down the middle!, defending champ opened things up in style!) but then Greg (GB72) smoked one 120 in our group.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 8, 2013)

richart said:



			My tee shot was officially measured at 117 yards by one of my partners
		
Click to expand...


How have you managed to find those extra yards off the tee since we last played together?


----------



## Fish (Oct 8, 2013)

Swinger said:



			defending champ opened things up in style!.
		
Click to expand...





Still scrambled my 2 points though


----------



## JustOne (Oct 8, 2013)

richart said:



			We were expecting someone to carry the first fairway bunker, it was only 300 yards. 

Click to expand...

The bunker was right on my landing distance  so I decided to hit a really crap shot about 180yds into the heather on the right instead :clap:

Pieman hit his driver about 250ft into the air and still knocked it past me :angry:


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 8, 2013)

pokerjoke said:



			By the way did anyone measure the longest drive on the 18th.
Surely this was not the best hole to have the longest drive as there was a bunker
at 280 ish right in the middle of the fairway.
Im hoping the forum average wasn't dented.
		
Click to expand...

I'd moved it onto 277yds according to my Skycaddie... Jimbob will know how much he moved it on from mine....


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Oct 8, 2013)

I posted a brief appreciation under another thread last night when having just got home; it had been a long day.

After nearly 24 hours I feel that my previous comment was a little inadequate and would, therefore, like to more fully thank Rick & Richard for their fantastic organisation of one of the most memorable days golfing I have ever had.

Appreciation too for the ladies who did such a wonderful job; I barely noticed parting with the cash and I trust that whoever won the bottle of Champers has a suitable opportunity to enjoy it.

West Hill GC; what a venue and what an effort on their part handing over their course for most of the day with a very significant reduction in their normal rate.

My partners SaintHacker (Paul), Sawtooth (Sean) & Rob2 (Rob) were not only great company but also amazingly patient to put up with me, a hobbling old wreck. Our team picture does look like a pretty impressive defensive wall.

But, (arthritis etc; permitting) I will return, if only to again support such a worthwhile cause. Besides the missus only lets me go if it is for charity.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 8, 2013)

Khamelion said:



			Yes indeed someone did score 2 points and when speaking to him afterwards, he still had a smile on his face, had enjoyed the day and the settings/company etc...
		
Click to expand...




jimbob.someroo said:



			Which is what it's all about  Top fella!
		
Click to expand...

Indeed he is, cracking company the night before and anyone who can still smile after a score like that deserves nothing but encouragement.  Look forward to seeing you at the next one adiemel.

My thanks to adiemel, Fish, Hobbit,  Kraxx68, Khamelion and viscount17 who came to the curry Sunday night, a very good time was had by all, except possibly Kraxx68 when he eventually emerged from the toilet; go on, tell us what you were really thinking   Thanks to swanny32, Davey & therod for their company during the day, my thanks and appreciation to richart & rickg for their efforts in giving us all a great day whilst raising a lot of money for a very worthy cause and thanks to all at GM for their support, both on the day and for the forum in general.  

Oh, and sorry about the balls rickg.........


----------



## richart (Oct 8, 2013)

Swinger said:



			Would have been good for longest drive after the first group (assuming it was down the middle!, defending champ opened things up in style!) but then Greg (GB72) smoked one 120 in our group.
		
Click to expand...

 Cheers Steve nice of you to think I hit it straight. Well it was straight left into the trees, kicked in further and I had to play out left handed. I will teach you the shot one day.


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Oct 8, 2013)

Hobbit said:



			I'd moved it onto 277yds according to my Skycaddie... Jimbob will know how much he moved it on from mine....

Click to expand...

Yup the earlier mentioned 287 sounds about right although I don't have a laser thingy. Was about 10 yards short of the bunker hitting a 7 iron in. Still ended up with a quid in the bucket after missing a four footer for par ...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 8, 2013)

Where are the final scores. I want to know how far down the lower echelons of the scoreboard I finished


----------



## richart (Oct 8, 2013)

Blue in Munich said:



			Indeed he is, cracking company the night before and anyone who can still smile after a score like that deserves nothing but encouragement.  Look forward to seeing you at the next one adiemel.

My thanks to adiemel, Fish, Hobbit,  Kraxx68, Khamelion and viscount17 who came to the curry Sunday night, a very good time was had by all, except possibly Kraxx68 when he eventually emerged from the toilet; go on, tell us what you were really thinking   Thanks to swanny32, Davey & therod for their company during the day, my thanks and appreciation to richart & rickg for their efforts in giving us all a great day whilst raising a lot of money for a very worthy cause and thanks to all at GM for their support, both on the day and for the forum in general.  

Oh, and sorry about the balls rickg.........

Click to expand...

You are a definite for a good tee next year Richard, the only player to buy me a drink.


----------



## richart (Oct 8, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Where are the final scores. I want to know how far down the lower echelons of the scoreboard I finished
		
Click to expand...

 Charmingly put Homer. 

I think Rick may other more important things to do like playing again today !!


----------



## swanny32 (Oct 8, 2013)

Blue in Munich said:



			Indeed he is, cracking company the night before and anyone who can still smile after a score like that deserves nothing but encouragement.  Look forward to seeing you at the next one adiemel.

My thanks to adiemel, Fish, Hobbit,  Kraxx68, Khamelion and viscount17 who came to the curry Sunday night, a very good time was had by all, except possibly Kraxx68 when he eventually emerged from the toilet; go on, tell us what you were really thinking   Thanks to swanny32, Davey & therod for their company during the day, my thanks and appreciation to richart & rickg for their efforts in giving us all a great day whilst raising a lot of money for a very worthy cause and thanks to all at GM for their support, both on the day and for the forum in general.  

Oh, and sorry about the balls rickg.........

Click to expand...

The company was about all I was good for, certainly wasn't that entertaining to watch! Even struggled being good company toward the end as I slowly drove myself insane with numerous 3 putts, hooks, slices and chunks. Was nice to watch a couple of low handicappers in action, Dave and I didn't realise you had such a good score going until you got awarded the best score through 9, or whatever the prize was. Good shooting sir.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 8, 2013)

MetalMickie said:



			My partners SaintHacker (Paul), Sawtooth (Sean) & Rob2 (Rob) were not only great company but also amazingly patient to put up with me, a hobbling old wreck. 

But, (arthritis etc; permitting) I will return, if only to again support such a worthwhile cause. Besides the missus only lets me go if it is for charity.
		
Click to expand...

Oi!  I don't want to complain but the position of " hobbling old wreck " on this forum has been well and truly filled by me!

Got it???  :whoo:


----------



## richart (Oct 8, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Oi!  I don't want to complain but the position of " hobbling old wreck " on this forum has been well and truly filled by me!

Got it???  :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

 I suppose you will be wanting extra shots next year for your age and creaking old bones ?


----------



## Fish (Oct 8, 2013)

Blue in Munich said:



			My thanks to adiemel, Fish, Hobbit,  Kraxx68, Khamelion and viscount17 who came to the curry Sunday night, a very good time was had by all, except possibly Kraxx68 when he eventually emerged from the toilet; go on, tell us what you were really thinking 

Click to expand...

I forgot about that, all hiding down by the kitchen doors like a bunch of school kids so when Kraxx emerged he thought we had all done a body swerve and left him with a Â£200 bill :rofl:


----------



## chrisd (Oct 8, 2013)

richart said:



			I suppose you will be wanting extra shots next year for your age and creaking old bones ?
		
Click to expand...


You little old mind reader you!


----------



## chellie (Oct 8, 2013)

Sounds like you all had a fantastic time.


----------



## rickg (Oct 8, 2013)

richart said:



			Charmingly put Homer. 

I think Rick may other more important things to do like playing again today !!
		
Click to expand...

Actually I'm trying to find the photo of your 117 yard longest drive effort...... Back in a mo.....


----------



## rickg (Oct 8, 2013)

rickg said:



			Actually I'm trying to find the photo of your 117 yard longest drive effort...... Back in a mo.....

Click to expand...

........ I think this is it........... Damn those pesky paparazzi ...... :whoo:


----------



## rickg (Oct 8, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Where are the final scores. I want to know how far down the lower echelons of the scoreboard I finished
		
Click to expand...

Give me a couple of hours and I'll get them up....just lost our mixed knockout final, so drowning my sorrows.........

Btw all........new total is going to be nearer Â£17,500...... You guys have been amazingly generous......(well most of you.....)

I'm still contemplating whether to donate or frame this fiver I took off Slasher Nasher the day before at Blackmoor when Rich and I humiliated Slasher and Nobby Smiff....  :ears:


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Oct 8, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Oi!  I don't want to complain but the position of " hobbling old wreck " on this forum has been well and truly filled by me!

Got it???  :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like it could be a duel next year, how about walking sticks at ten paces!?


----------



## Tiger (Oct 8, 2013)

Great day with Smiffy, PNWokingham and Mark the Auctioneer  I was absolutely awful bar two holes but had a great time. Course was stunning, company was wonderful and the total raised magnificent. Big thumbs up to Rick, Rich, GB72, Vicky and the other helpers.

Highlights: Smiffy's mishit putt on the 3rd that somehow curled 3 feet right to left and found the bottom of the cup for birdie
Smiffy hurling his club on the 4th when he topped his drive into the heather :rofl:

Lowlights: THAT bloody bunker (see Smiffys earlier post)
Rob2 sending me in the wrong direction when I was already running late
The M25 

Not sure if I'll be able to play next year but will definitely look to help out with the logistics.

Awesome to meet so many old and new faces but Adiemel you absolutely rock :thup:


----------



## chrisd (Oct 8, 2013)

pbrown7582 said:



			Well said and well played that man! :thup:
		
Click to expand...




Lincoln Quaker said:



			Well said and very well played. You have had a good couple of weeks. Hope it continues for you. Well done to all for a massive amount for H4H
		
Click to expand...




MetalMickie said:



			Sounds like it could be a duel next year, how about walking sticks at ten paces!?
		
Click to expand...


Couldn't we just play cards for it?


----------



## richart (Oct 8, 2013)

rickg said:



			........ I think this is it........... Damn those pesky paparazzi ...... :whoo:






Click to expand...

 Know that is how you play left handed.:thup: 

Just off to get the picture of you in the four foot ditch, with just the top of your head showing.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Oct 8, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Couldn't we just play cards for it?
		
Click to expand...

Having seen your fantastic score yesterday I'll agree to anything other than golf.

Congratulations and well played.


----------



## rickg (Oct 8, 2013)

richart said:



			Know that is how you play left handed.:thup: 

Just off to get the picture of you in the four foot ditch, with just the top of your head showing. 

Click to expand...

You mean the one where I was trying to retrieve Duncan Mackies ball?.........I had to get it for him as he couldn't fit in the ditch!!!!  :whoo:

Ps.....which way is it to the 17th tee?...


----------



## chrisd (Oct 8, 2013)

MetalMickie said:



			Having seen your fantastic score yesterday I'll agree to anything other than golf.

Congratulations and well played.
		
Click to expand...


Thank you, I was still smiling like a love struck schoolgirl this morning. You wouldn't believe how bad I played day before!


----------



## richart (Oct 8, 2013)

rickg said:



			Give me a couple of hours and I'll get them up....just lost our mixed knockout final, so drowning my sorrows.........

Btw all........new total is going to be nearer Â£17,500...... You guys have been amazingly generous......(well most of you.....)

I'm still contemplating whether to donate or frame this fiver I took off Slasher Nasher the day before at Blackmoor when Rich and I humiliated Slasher and Nobby Smiff....  :ears:






Click to expand...

 That is the most forced smile I have ever seen Slasher. My fiver off Smiffy has joined my collection from previous matches with him. Are the old white ones still legal tender ?


----------



## richart (Oct 8, 2013)

rickg said:



			You mean the one where I was trying to retrieve Duncan Mackies ball?.........I had to get it for him as he couldn't fit in the ditch!!!!  :whoo:

Ps.....which way is it to the 17th tee?... 

Click to expand...

Depends if you want to go the scenic route or the direct one.:ears:

At least you got to see where Homer's drive finished.oo:


----------



## chrisd (Oct 8, 2013)

I don't know if it was widely known that MashlyR7  who came 2nd and I play at the same course in Ashford, Kent. He gave me stick cos he won morning and afternoon at Woburn on the Friday, where I only won the afternoon round on the Wednesday! The drive home yesterday was better than it might have been had he pipped me. :rofl:




Enough for now, I'm off to the range for a spot of practice before tomorrow's encounter with Jimboo!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 8, 2013)

swanny32 said:



			The company was about all I was good for, certainly wasn't that entertaining to watch! Even struggled being good company toward the end as I slowly drove myself insane with numerous 3 putts, hooks, slices and chunks. Was nice to watch a couple of low handicappers in action, Dave and I didn't realise you had such a good score going until you got awarded the best score through 9, or whatever the prize was. Good shooting sir.
		
Click to expand...

Well if you were struggling to be good company it didn't show, thoroughly enjoyed it.  Very kind re the score, Nick deserves a lot of credit for that, he was pushing me hard all the way and I only pipped him by one over that 9.


----------



## adiemel (Oct 8, 2013)

Tiger said:



			Awesome to meet so many old and new faces but Adiemel you absolutely rock :thup:
		
Click to expand...



Thank you Tiger. It was a great day and as you say its nice to put faces to names.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Oct 8, 2013)

adiemel said:



			OH YES I can confirm that I was that person. I have been playing the game for around 18 months. Yesterday was actually only my 6th round of golf on an 18 hole course. I have been having lessons and use the driving range and played the 6 hole and 9 hole course at my club about 3 times a month over the last year. I joined the forum last year just around the time of the last H4H day and my golfing aim for this year was to attend this years event. My main problem is inconsistency with my irons. I hit a good shot and follow it with fats or thin or a big shank. All I can say is I most probably set the lowest score on a forum meet but I had the best day's golf and fun I have had.
		
Click to expand...



Respect!!! :thup: fair play to you! :clap:


----------



## JustOne (Oct 8, 2013)

pbrown7582 said:



			Respect!!! :thup: fair play to you! :clap:
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, possibly the first time off the whites, at a forum meet, playing with strangers..... and flippin' heather everywhere!!


----------



## rickg (Oct 8, 2013)

chrisd said:



			I don't know if it was widely known that MashlyR7  who came 2nd and I play at the same course in Ashford, Kent. He gave me stick cos he won morning and afternoon at Woburn on the Friday, where I only won the afternoon round on the Wednesday
		
Click to expand...

Do they not have a handicap committee at your club.....or is it just a random number generator???  :rofl:


----------



## adiemel (Oct 8, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Indeed, possibly the first time off the whites, at a forum meet, playing with strangers..... and flippin' heather everywhere!!
		
Click to expand...

Yes was the first time I had played off whites. I can't thank everybody enough for their encouragement and kind words. I was made to feel so welcome by everybody. To be able play such a special course and for such a great cause was what it was all about for me and also to meet people I read comments from on here. I will be there next year for sure. I would say to any one wondering about doing a forum meet to go for it its the best thing you can do.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Oct 8, 2013)

Just like to say many thanks to Rick and Richard for a great day at a great course.  It was a great event that I am thankful to be apart of.  Well done ChrisD, it's a great score on a tough course.  I have now paid for the Slaley Hall fourball.  Thanks again. :thup:


----------



## Slime (Oct 8, 2013)

swanny32 said:



			One other thing, I heard a vicious rumour that someone came in with 2 points?? Is this true??
		
Click to expand...




jimbob.someroo said:



			Will let one of the scorers / playing partners confirm or deny ...
		
Click to expand...


Adie has already 'fessed up about being the two pointer, but as one of his playing partners, I want to add this;
It was an absolute pleasure playing with the guy.
Right from the very start it was plain to see that he was very nervous & anxious about playing such a course with people he'd never met before, *BUT*, and that was a big but, I probably learnt more from him than he did from me!
I learnt that, despite having a shocker of a game, one can still smile ALL THE WAY ROUND without having the need to throw clubs, look pissed off or even swear, in fact I don't recall hearing him curse even once.
I have nothing but respect for the guy ........................... he certainly taught me a thing or too!
Top marks to *adiemel*, well done mate.

*Slime*.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Oct 8, 2013)

I know I'm a bit late to this thread already but yesterday was great! Well done to all involved, superbly orgnised and very generous from all players. I enjoyed the course a lot and the company was good. 

As Chris has said us Kent boys have show everyone how to play recently! Triple winners at Woburn then 1st & 2nd yesterday. I'd love to be able to put my cards to bring me down a few points!


----------



## adiemel (Oct 8, 2013)

Thank you Slime they are very kind words. You, Ian and Chris were brilliant to spend the time with. You all encouraged me as we went round. You guys helped make yesterday a memorable day.


----------



## Slime (Oct 8, 2013)

adiemel said:



			Thank you Slime they are very kind words. You, Ian and Chris were brilliant to spend the time with. You all encouraged me as we went round. *You guys helped make yesterday a memorable day.*

Click to expand...

And that, my friend, is what it's all about!

*Slime*.


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks to Rich and Rick and there team for a great day. What a lovely course in lovely company, thanks to Stuart (Golf ball Whacker Guy), Martin and my guest Steve.

I played some of the best golf this year on the day but messed up four holes for blobs. A respectable 35 points, I also had longest drive for about a hole 

Looking forward to next year.


----------



## rickg (Oct 8, 2013)

mashleyR7 said:



			I'd love to be able to put my cards to bring me down a few points!
		
Click to expand...

They went by courier last night!!!!!  :rofl:


----------



## chrisd (Oct 8, 2013)

rickg said:



			Do they not have a handicap committee at your club.....or is it just a random number generator???  :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

They do but Ashley's winnings have been used to buy them off!


----------



## chrisd (Oct 8, 2013)

adiemel said:



			Yes was the first time I had played off whites. I can't thank everybody enough for their encouragement and kind words. I was made to feel so welcome by everybody. To be able play such a special course and for such a great cause was what it was all about for me and also to meet people I read comments from on here. I will be there next year for sure. I would say to any one wondering about doing a forum meet to go for it its the best thing you can do.
		
Click to expand...

Greatest of respect to you Adiemel. You played it for exactly the same reason that we all did and came away with the admiration of us all!


----------



## chrisd (Oct 8, 2013)

mashleyR7 said:



			I know I'm a bit late to this thread already but yesterday was great! Well done to all involved, superbly orgnised and very generous from all players. I enjoyed the course a lot and the company was good. 

As Chris has said us Kent boys have show everyone how to play recently! Triple winners at Woburn then 1st & 2nd yesterday. I'd love to be able to put my cards to bring me down a few points!
		
Click to expand...

I saw Mashleys dad this evening who said how well he did yesterday. I subtely asked if he had said who beat him ....... No he didn't!

I would also like to point out that Jimboo is playing me tomorrow and he was at the golf range practising....... Isn't that cheating?


----------



## adiemel (Oct 8, 2013)

Thank you Chris. Such kind words. I can't thank people enough for the day yesterday.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 8, 2013)

chrisd said:



			I would also like to point out that Jimboo is playing me tomorrow and he was at the golf range practising....... Isn't that cheating?
		
Click to expand...

Depends on how long he's been there......:rofl::thup:


----------



## Slime (Oct 8, 2013)

adiemel said:



			Thank you Chris. Such kind words. *I can't thank people enough for the day yesterday*.
		
Click to expand...

Cash normally works well for me .

*Slime*.


----------



## JustOne (Oct 8, 2013)

chrisd said:



			I would also like to point out that Jimboo is playing me tomorrow and he was at the golf range practising....... Isn't that cheating?
		
Click to expand...

I hope he told you he was shortening his backswing a little?


----------



## adiemel (Oct 8, 2013)

Lol sorry Slime I don't have any left gave it all to H4H yesterday


----------



## chrisd (Oct 8, 2013)

adiemel said:



			Thank you Chris. Such kind words. I can't thank people enough for the day yesterday.
		
Click to expand...

That's what the forum is about - everyone is appreciative of anyone who makes an effort, I've done a few meets this year and the banter is brilliant but the respect and friendliness is second to none.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 8, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Depends on how long he's been there......:rofl::thup:
		
Click to expand...

As James wasn't teaching him he had cut back to 23 hours!




JustOne said:



			I hope he told you he was shortening his backswing a little? 

Click to expand...

I gave him some useful advice - that should help (me) tomorrow and I have now been banned from the range!


----------



## viscount17 (Oct 8, 2013)

richart said:



			That is what a forum meet is all about, and hope he plays again next time.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

He will be, he's already booked a lift and he raved about the meet and the encouragement he got from all he met all the way home (and his wife has already given him his pass for next years event)

My own performance was bad enough to make GB72 look good (calculated of course as a reward for all his hard work ).
Lost surprisingly few balls, mainly due to Swingers uncanny ability to spot a lost one, (and I had better say this before Greg does), also due to the unbelievably short distances that my ball travelled off the tee.  

But, I had a great day, made all the better for meeting up with so many old friends (I will try to get out more next season), and proud as hell to have helped in some small way to have achieved that total - as you all should be.

. . . and with Loudmouth vouchers in the auction, who else was going to be bidding, I'm planning next years ensemble even now!!

great day guys and gals. rick, richart - awesome job (oh, and richart - next year in strictly?)


----------



## pbrown7582 (Oct 8, 2013)

chrisd said:



			I don't know if it was widely known that MashlyR7  who came 2nd and I play at the same course in Ashford, Kent. He gave me stick cos he won morning and afternoon at Woburn on the Friday, where I only won the afternoon round on the Wednesday! The drive home yesterday was better than it might have been had he pipped me. :rofl:


Enough for now, I'm off to the range for a spot of practice before tomorrow's encounter with Jimboo!
		
Click to expand...


Is Kent the new "Mexico" ???  :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## GB72 (Oct 8, 2013)

pbrown7582 said:



			Is Kent the new "Mexico" ???  :rofl: :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

There is a new donkey lane at the Dartford crossing


----------



## richart (Oct 8, 2013)

Just like to say thanks for all the very kind words.

To be involved in the day was a privilege, very emotional, I still am typing this (is there a little tear button on here ?), and to be able to share it with so many good men and women an absolute pleasure. We may have our squabbles on the forum, but when we all pull together we can make a real difference, in this case to the lives of real heroes. I am very proud to be one of 103 golfers that made it on to the course (not one player pulled out on the day) and by doing so we will always share the experience.

Thanks to Mike and everyone at GM for all your support. Mike in particular has been incredibly generous to the charity, not just with prizes, auction items etc, but with his personal time. To me that is more important. I salute you in a way I know you will appreciate.:cheers:

Thanks to Duncan and his guest Terry for your company on the course. Enjoyed every minute even if if my golf was poor. The sight of Duncan scrambling into a deep ditch down the third was priceless. It must have been five foot deep, and two foot wide, but he was determined he could still play out. I think he also learnt a good lesson that it is easier to get into a deep ditch than get out of one.

My third playing partner was Rick, who is just a top bloke. It was a pleasure mate both on and off the course, and if you fancy giving it another go next year, I might be up for it. The two days at Blackmoor (thanks Paul and Rob) and West Hill were just superb, and to think I met you all, and so many other friends through this strange internet site thingy. 

I thought West Hill was in stunning condition, probably the best I can remember. It is also a lovely members Club, and perhaps you can see why I want to play there as much as possible. One day I will join. 

Off the white tees I thought 36/37 points would have a chance of winning, but Chrisd's score of 40 points was exceptional. Having played with Chris, who happens to be another good bloke, perhaps I shouldn't have been surprised. A very worthy winner.

Thanks again to everyone who contributed to a fantastic day, and who helped raise a staggering amount of money. You have made a difference.:thup:


----------



## Swingalot (Oct 8, 2013)

chrisd said:



			I don't know if it was widely known that MashlyR7  who came 2nd and I play at the same course in Ashford, Kent. He gave me stick cos he won morning and afternoon at Woburn on the Friday, where I only won the afternoon round on the Wednesday! The drive home yesterday was better than it might have been had he pipped me.!
		
Click to expand...

Firstly well done for a great score. Just interested what course you play down in Ashford as I'm moving down to Canterbury soon and was looking for a course nearby where the handicap travels well


----------



## Swingalot (Oct 8, 2013)

swanny32 said:



			Well done for taking part, having fun is what it's all about, I had an absolute stinker yesterday, couldn't hit a ball to save my life but good company, bit of banter, decent nosh and almost got myself a 4 ball at Chart Hills which would have rounded the day off beautifully but was outbid. Don't know who the chap was who outbid me but like I said last night, if you need a 4th for that round of golf....cough cough!
		
Click to expand...

That was me who won the chart hill 4 ball. I'm not promising anything, but looking at your signature your choice of football team has just increased your chances.:thup:


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Oct 8, 2013)

Just got home for the first time since yesterday and I want to add my huge thanks to RickG and Richart for another fantastic H4H day!  The trend is that each year it gets better, so what the hell is 2014 going to be like?!  

Got to say that West Hill is a lovely course and well worth a visit for anyone that wasn't there yesterday.  They really looked after us with their welcome and lovely meal, plus the course was in fine condition.  It musn't be underestimated what their contribution was towards making the day an all round top result.  

I met a number of new faces yesterday, Arnold ArmChewer, Slime, Adiemel (who I gave a big thanks to!), Kraxx, Viscount to name just a few.  It was also really good to meet and shake hands with the GM team.

My group of Fish (Rob), Sev112 (Steve) and Nick Bonfield made my day a great one, thanks guys, and helped me through what was a shockingly inconsistent performance.  I swear that I found at least one tree or bunker on every hole, but I still started every hole with a smile.

A big thanks goes to Nick who is a credit to the GM team and took the bit of ribbing that we gave him with the best of spirits and even shouted us at the 'halfway' hut.  Plus, I have to own up to being the one that marked his card wrongly as announced by Rick and no, I didn't realise that I'd made a mistake. 

Now, as the auctioneer would say, all those that want to play again next year, put your hands up,


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Oct 8, 2013)

One more thought to raise a bit more cash.  Any chance of selling audience tickets to watch richart on his dance lesson?


----------



## rickg (Oct 8, 2013)

ok...sorry for the delay....here are the scores......

Forumers scores......... click a couple of times......hope its big enough...if not, I'll try something else..

best par 3 scores, Front 9, Back 9, Overall, Gross (stableford points minus handicap)


----------



## rickg (Oct 8, 2013)

Guests.........


----------



## rickg (Oct 8, 2013)

teams & NP/LD.........


----------



## User20205 (Oct 8, 2013)

Well done rick, top work fella, you as well rich, you were wonderful !! you did seem like a nervous bag of energy when we spoke in the morning!! I can only guess at how stressful the organising must be.

Homer must be happy now his mid table mediocrity has been confirmed :thup:

Cheers to rich, swanny and Davy for your company. 

Did anyone see the strange looking fella with the rucksack? I thought he was a rambler that took a wrong turn. It wasn't until he got up close and heard the distinct kiwi twang I realised it was foxy!! He was there fleetingly and gone in flash...off to discuss swing dynamics with JO no doubt!!!:blah::thup:


----------



## rickg (Oct 8, 2013)

Photobucket version in case its better.....

forumer scores...


----------



## JustOne (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 8, 2013)

Delighted to see that everyone had a great day out on a fantastic golf course. For those that don't know, West Hill, Worplesdon and Woking all back onto each other to make a brilliant trio of courses. Some people will tell you that the Worplesdon or Woking are better but they clearly know nothing about golf courses, WH is my favourite of the 3 by a country mile. 

And a stupid amount of money raised too, big congratulations to all involved  :thup:


----------



## teegirl (Oct 8, 2013)

To organise such a brilliant event and raise heaps of money is brilliant...... to arrange the fabulous days weather ........well that was spectacular. :clap:

Very big thanks to Rick and Rich and the helpers.......ladies for such a lovely day, (and I made it to work only 10 mins late)


----------



## chrisd (Oct 9, 2013)

Swingalot said:



			Firstly well done for a great score. Just interested what course you play down in Ashford as I'm moving down to Canterbury soon and was looking for a course nearby where the handicap travels well 

Click to expand...


We play at Ashford (Kent) Golf Club and I'd be delighted to have a bash round there with you sometime. They plan to sell off the course and move in the coming years and it will move us away from the busy M20 motorway to a quieter location, I hope. Canterbury Golf Club is a lovely course and very similar to ours except it has a brilliant golf range. If you fancy a knock there and want, say a 4 ball, it shouldn't be difficult to sort. The two clubs (and others) have a mid week deal between them of a round at about Â£15 and encompasses about 6 clubs all decent ones

Just shout if you want


----------



## chrisd (Oct 9, 2013)

Swingalot said:



			That was me who won the chart hill 4 ball. I'm not promising anything, but looking at your signature your choice of football team has just increased your chances.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Excuse me, I am a Palace season ticket holder!


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 9, 2013)

Tiger said:



			Highlights: 
Smiffy hurling his club on the 4th when he topped his drive into the heather :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I would just like to point out that this was not a "hurl" Tiger.
It was a gentle "lob".
I was going to hurl, but my temper had subsided by the time I got the club over my shoulder, and I merely gave it a wrist flick back in the general direction of my bag.
I can do hurl. Believe me. My duffed approach into the first hole was the closest I came to a hurl all day.
Oh....and my 3 attempts to get out of the greenside bunker on 18 came close to a hurl too. But I was in front of the clubhouse so controlled myself (rather admirably I thought).
I was so scared of knifing one through the clubhouse windows I took too much sand. Three times. Bugger


----------



## chrisd (Oct 9, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			I would just like to point out that this was not a "hurl" Tiger.
It was a gentle "lob".
I was going to hurl, but my temper had subsided by the time I got the club over my shoulder, and I merely gave it a wrist flick back in the general direction of my bag.
I can do hurl. Believe me. My duffed approach into the first hole was the closest I came to a hurl all day.
Oh....and my 3 attempts to get out of the greenside bunker on 18 came close to a hurl too. But I was in front of the clubhouse so controlled myself (rather admirably I thought).
I was so scared of knifing one through the clubhouse windows I took too much sand. Three times. Bugger


Click to expand...


To be fair Smiffy, with all that casting at fishing I'd have thought your hurling would be of single figure standard by now!


----------



## MashieNiblick (Oct 9, 2013)

What can I say to add to the above comments. A totally brilliant day. 

Rick and Rich were awesome. To everyone involved in organising and running the day a very very big thank you.

And what a great course. A real, old fashioned, golfers' course to test every part of your game.  40 points was amazing. Well done Chris.

Finally of course what it was all about. Giving something to help those who have given so much, made it so worthwhile.

A truly great day for the Forum.



PS thanks to Foxy for snapping me in a pose that makes me look like a half decent player and belies my actual performance on the day.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 9, 2013)

chrisd said:



			To be fair Smiffy, with all that casting at fishing I'd have thought your hurling would be of single figure standard by now!
		
Click to expand...

It was perfect in it's execution Chris. Beautiful backswing, felt the weight in my wrist, a deft flick and it sailed majestically through the air to land perfectly on the sole of the club right by the side of my bag. I only had to bend down to pick it up. I used to throw them much further but soon got cheesed off with having to walk some distance to retrieve them. Try to perfect the "lob"...it is much more useful.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 9, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			It was perfect in it's execution Chris. Beautiful backswing, felt the weight in my wrist, a deft flick and it sailed majestically through the air to land perfectly on the sole of the club right by the side of my bag. I only had to bend down to pick it up. I used to throw them much further but soon got cheesed off with having to walk some distance to retrieve them. Try to perfect the "lob"...it is much more useful.
		
Click to expand...

He says, puffing out his chest, " I didn't have any reason to "lob" a club at any stage in the day! :whoo:


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 9, 2013)

chrisd said:



			He says, puffing out his chest, " I didn't have any reason to "lob" a club at any stage in the day! :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

I had about 40 reasons. Hence the 19 points


----------



## Fish (Oct 9, 2013)

Relatively pleased with my position and now thinking of those lip outs and duffed tee shots that cost me a few shots  

Chuffed Nick Bonfield and I were joint 1st in the forum Par 3 scores along with 2 others (chrisd & pokerjoke), we both nailed the greens and parred them well. 

Some surprising scores though, Smiffy said to me at Cooden he was shocked when he saw my score/s down their, well ditto son, thought you'd be a bit more dizzier heights than that matey 

Sean (Sawtooth), just like your team buddy, no stamina :rofl:


----------



## coolhand (Oct 9, 2013)

Fish said:



			Relatively pleased with my position and now thinking of those lip outs and duffed tee shots that cost me a few shots  

Chuffed Nick Bonfield and I were joint 1st in the forum Par 3 scores along with 2 others (chrisd & pokerjoke), we both nailed the greens and parred them well.
		
Click to expand...

And me it would appear - half my score from the par 3's is a shock.

Thanks to all involved for great day - what a pleasant way (despite my golf on the longer holes) to raise a huge amount of money for a great cause.

Josh (Cheif0), Kevin (KevinC) and Dave (Kevin's Guest) - thanks for your company.

Roll on next year.

Luke


----------



## JustOne (Oct 9, 2013)

As a good friend once said...

Him - "It was really quite tough out there given the circumstances, and you'd have to be a good player to get more than 35pts when playing a course you don't know"

Me - "You're right..... how did you get on then?"

Him - "36pts" :clap:



Just glad I wasn't at the bottom.... no need to give you gits any more ammo to use against me :ears:


----------



## chrisd (Oct 9, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Just glad I wasn't at the bottom.... no need to give you gits any more ammo to use against me :ears:
		
Click to expand...

As if!

Good shooting though James


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 9, 2013)

A great thank you to R&R, Golf Monthly and helpers for making it such a fantastic meet, it doesn't get much better than this, you even managed to arrange beautiful, warm October sunshine. The course was in great nick and definitely one that I will want to play again and again. 

And, as is very often the case at these meets the company was very enjoyable thanks to Metalmickie, Sainthacker and Rob2. Some good, bad and down-right ugly shots had by all. It was also a very good job that there wasn't a swear box in sight!

Shot of the day, Rob's tee shot on the 211yd par 3 15th, knocked it to about 4ft and holed out for a 2 :thup:



Fish said:



			Sean (Sawtooth), just like your team buddy, no stamina :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Keep that tenner safe mate, last I looked we were looking down on your lot:lol:


----------



## rickg (Oct 9, 2013)

Apologies to Dufferman, his score was entered incorrectly on the spreadsheet and his handicap not adjusted to what he had put on his card....he actually had 33 points off 19 and not 27 off 18 as shown in the results post.....I'll amend it and put up a n new one.....it didn't affect any prizes but might impact the brand challenge scores if he was in it....

We had a "helper" putting in some scores while we had the main group photo taken......

Let me know if anyone spots any other errors....I still have all the cards so can easily check them.


----------



## Fish (Oct 9, 2013)

rickg said:



			Apologies to Dufferman, his score was entered incorrectly on the spreadsheet and his handicap not adjusted to what he had put on his card....he actually had 33 points off 19 and not 27 off 18 as shown in the results post.....I'll amend it and put up a n new one.....it didn't affect any prizes but might impact the brand challenge scores if he was in it....

We had *FOXHOLER* putting in some scores while we had the main group photo taken......

Let me know if anyone spots any other errors....I still have all the cards so can easily check them.
		
Click to expand...

Its only right :rofl:


----------



## rob2 (Oct 9, 2013)

sawtooth said:



			Shot of the day, Rob's tee shot on the 211yd par 3 15th, knocked it to about 4ft and holed out for a 2 :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I will be dining out on that one for quite a while 

A belated thanks to everyone involved on the day. Having a great time for a worthy cause is definately a win/win.

Thanks to my playing partners on the day, as ever, these rounds on great courses are made even better by great company and a good laugh.

Cant wait to see what R&R have in store for next year (no pressure chaps).

Rob2


----------



## dufferman (Oct 9, 2013)

rickg said:



			Apologies to Dufferman, his score was entered incorrectly on the spreadsheet and his handicap not adjusted to what he had put on his card....he actually had 33 points off 19 and not 27 off 18 as shown in the results post.....I'll amend it and put up a n new one.....it didn't affect any prizes but might impact the brand challenge scores if he was in it....

We had a "helper" putting in some scores while we had the main group photo taken......

Let me know if anyone spots any other errors....I still have all the cards so can easily check them.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed I was in team TM II - thank you for amending!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 9, 2013)

More than happy with mid-table anonimity. No more than I deserved and beaten on the day by all my partners although MikeH carried me and we beat LIG and El Bandito on the last in our little match


----------



## rickg (Oct 9, 2013)

amended forum scores....


----------



## Fish (Oct 9, 2013)

dufferman said:



			Indeed I was in team TM II -
		
Click to expand...

Only adds 6 points so has no bearing on the winners


----------



## Imurg (Oct 9, 2013)

rickg said:



			Let me know if anyone spots any other errors....I still have all the cards so can easily check them.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely certain the first digit of my score was double what was input - ask Jezz, Steve and Chris - they'll back me up I'm sure....:mmm:








Yeah Right..!!:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## dufferman (Oct 9, 2013)

rickg said:



			amended forum scores....

View attachment 7867
View attachment 7868

Click to expand...

Appreciate it


----------



## Fish (Oct 9, 2013)

dufferman said:



			Appreciate it 

Click to expand...

Still above you on count-back :whoo:

:smirk:


----------



## chrisd (Oct 9, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Absolutely certain the first digit of my score was double what was input - ask Jezz, Steve and Chris - they'll back me up I'm sure....:mmm:








Yeah Right..!!:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure that the only bit that was missing was just a question mark Ian!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Oct 9, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Excuse me, I am a Palace season ticket holder!
		
Click to expand...

a flaw at last about the only thing that isnt going brilliantly for you of late.... :rofl:


----------



## Swingalot (Oct 9, 2013)

chrisd said:



			We play at Ashford (Kent) Golf Club and I'd be delighted to have a bash round there with you sometime. They plan to sell off the course and move in the coming years and it will move us away from the busy M20 motorway to a quieter location, I hope. Canterbury Golf Club is a lovely course and very similar to ours except it has a brilliant golf range. If you fancy a knock there and want, say a 4 ball, it shouldn't be difficult to sort. The two clubs (and others) have a mid week deal between them of a round at about Â£15 and encompasses about 6 clubs all decent ones

Just shout if you want
		
Click to expand...


OK many thanks for that. Once I have made the move and settled in I may well take you up on that offer. Also, good to hear that Canterbury having a driving range as that was my next question where the nearest one of those was.

ps. Good to hear there are more than one palace fans out there as well.


----------



## swanny32 (Oct 9, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Excuse me, I am a Palace season ticket holder!
		
Click to expand...

Don't know when I'm next going to be down at Selhurst for a match but I'll give you a shout when I am.


----------



## swanny32 (Oct 9, 2013)

Swingalot said:



			OK many thanks for that. Once I have made the move and settled in I may well take you up on that offer. Also, good to hear that Canterbury having a driving range as that was my next question where the nearest one of those was.

ps. Good to hear there are more than one palace fans out there as well.
		
Click to expand...

Got a feeling there are 4 or 5 of us on here, I'm sure Chris knows a couple more.


----------



## dufferman (Oct 9, 2013)

Fish said:



			Still above you on count-back :whoo:

:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

...just


----------



## chrisd (Oct 9, 2013)

swanny32 said:



			Don't know when I'm next going to be down at Selhurst for a match but I'll give you a shout when I am.
		
Click to expand...

Please do, I am not going to all of the games but will when I can



swanny32 said:



			Got a feeling there are 4 or 5 of us on here, I'm sure Chris knows a couple more.
		
Click to expand...

Mattyboy and Auburn Warrior are both fans. Matty has a season ticket too


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 9, 2013)

rickg said:



			Apologies to Dufferman, his score was entered incorrectly on the spreadsheet and his handicap not adjusted to what he had put on his card....he actually had 33 points off 19 and not 27 off 18 as shown in the results post.....I'll amend it and put up a n new one.....it didn't affect any prizes but might impact the brand challenge scores if he was in it....

We had a "helper" putting in some scores while we had the main group photo taken......

Let me know if anyone spots any other errors....I still have all the cards so can easily check them.
		
Click to expand...

Happy enough to take the blame for that, but I think I only put in 3 cards (33-50% fail rate?) and neither of those numbers ring a bell. Though the player immediately above or below Dufferman that may not have had a score allocated my have been the one that scored 27 off 18.


----------



## JustOne (Oct 9, 2013)

Was good to see you there Foxy and enjoyed having you walk round with me for 4/5 holes. Nice of you to take some pics and upload them too :thup:

Right, back to arguing!!! :rofl:


----------



## richart (Oct 9, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Was good to see you there Foxy and enjoyed having you walk round with me for 4/5 holes. Nice of you to take some pics and upload them too :thup:

Right, back to arguing!!! :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Thank god for that. Couldn't stand a love in between you two.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Oct 9, 2013)

Where's the toilet.. oh they've all left me.. where's the dishwasher... awesome nights company and good food to boot


----------



## Fish (Oct 9, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			Happy enough to take the blame for that, but I think I only put in 3 cards (33-50% fail rate?) and neither of those numbers ring a bell. Though the player immediately above or below Dufferman that may not have had a score allocated my have been the one that scored 27 off 18.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't know that was you, you should have announced yourself, and more importantly, followed me as I nailed some great drives down the 1st & 2nd :smirk:


----------



## chrisd (Oct 9, 2013)

Fish said:



			I didn't know that was you, you should have announced yourself, and more importantly, followed me as I nailed some great drives down the 1st & 2nd :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

I've just pm'd him with the same message! (Except the driving bit)


----------



## Fish (Oct 9, 2013)

Kraxx68 said:



			Where's the toilet.. oh they've all left me.. where's the dishwasher... awesome nights company and good food to boot 

Click to expand...

The curry meal was very nice, and they modified my choice for me so all good. I think both of us walked in the kitchen looking for the toilets though :rofl:

When I'm up your neck of the woods again I'll drop you a pm, we'll have to go out and pull up a few sand bags, swing the lantern and tell a few tales over a few beers, sure Brian would be up for that also :mmm:


----------



## Fish (Oct 9, 2013)

chrisd said:



			I've just pm'd him with the same message! (Except the driving bit)
		
Click to expand...

Your a bloody good scrambler then if you didn't find many fairways with that score


----------



## Kraxx68 (Oct 9, 2013)

Fish said:



			The curry meal was very nice, and they modified my choice for me so all good. I think both of us walked in the kitchen looking for the toilets though :rofl:

When I'm up your neck of the woods again I'll drop you a pm, we'll have to go out and pull up a few sand bags, swing the lantern and tell a few tales over a few beers, sure Brian would be up for that also :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a plan -


----------



## chrisd (Oct 9, 2013)

Fish said:



			Your a bloody good scrambler then if you didn't find many fairways with that score 

Click to expand...

Well, one or two did find cut grass, I'm trying to be modest!


----------



## rickg (Oct 9, 2013)

richart said:



			Thank god for that. Couldn't stand a love in between you two.
		
Click to expand...

Here's one I took Monday of James and Foxholer discussing the merits of Stack & tilt


----------



## Imurg (Oct 9, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Well, one or two did find cut grass, I'm trying to be modest!
		
Click to expand...

I think you'll find it was 1 or 2 finding the rough......


----------



## chrisd (Oct 9, 2013)

Imurg said:



			I think you'll find it was 1 or 2 finding the rough......
		
Click to expand...

I did get the odd lucky bounce!!!


----------



## JustOne (Oct 9, 2013)

rickg said:



			Here's one I took Monday of James and Foxholer discussing the merits of Stack & tilt

View attachment 7871

Click to expand...


Brilliant!!!!!  :thup:


----------



## fundy (Oct 9, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Brilliant!!!!!  :thup:
		
Click to expand...


which is which lol


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 9, 2013)

rickg said:



			Here's one I took Monday of James and Foxholer discussing the merits of Stack & tilt

View attachment 7871

Click to expand...


We actually almost got a shot of the 2 of them shaking hands, which would have been framed and inserted into all future threads between them ,where things get a bit ripe.

Twas good to see them in jovial discussion


----------



## Golfmmad (Oct 9, 2013)

Sorry about this late post re the HFH day - just changed Internet Provider and been having connection problems.

Mondays Help For Heroes day was probably the best Forum day that I've been involved in. What a fantastic golf course, tough but fair and one that has to be played a few times to do it justice!

Thank you to Rick and Richard for all your super efforts and not forgetting, PATIENCE, with having to keep us all informed throughout the year. Of course big thanks must go to all your merry helpers on the day too.

My thanks to my playing partners, Simon (Slime), Adrian, (Adimel) and Ian, Slime's guest. Was a real pleasure to share the day with you and would welcome a game any time.
It's already been mentioned numerous times about how Adimel enjoyed his day, despite not scoring how he would have liked. We did have a laugh after a few holes when I asked him his score, "Can't you guess", he said, with a big beaming smile on his face. Just his whole attitude to the game has to be admired, and as Slime has already mentioned, not once did I see him get annoyed, swear, (unlike me ) or even think of throwing a club.

As well as recognising all the efforts of GB72 I think a mention should also go to, Fish and Rooter, for their fundraising via the forum - great stuff guys. :thup:

West Hill Golf Club - what a place! Appreciation to everybody at the club for their hospitality - would love to go back some time for another round at such a lovely course.

I'm always interested to hear the speech made by the HFH leader and have huge respect for his enthusiasm and drive for the Charity. It was an honour to be involved in raising such an astonishing amount of money - Â£20.000 must be the target for next year.........


----------



## rickg (Oct 9, 2013)

Golfmmad said:



			As well as recognising all the efforts of GB72 I think a mention should also go to, Fish and Rooter, for their fundraising via the forum - great stuff guys. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Please pass on our thanks again to your wife, the cake she made was amazing!! Mike bought it in the end...

...for anyone that didn't get to see it.........


----------



## richart (Oct 9, 2013)

The cake was fantastic Chris. My thanks to your wife as well. I did bid on it, but Mike looked hungrier than me.


----------



## Golfmmad (Oct 9, 2013)

rickg said:



			Please pass on our thanks again to your wife, the cake she made was amazing!! Mike bought it in the end...

...for anyone that didn't get to see it.........

View attachment 7872

Click to expand...

Thanks for that Rick, my Wife said you're welcome


----------



## Golfmmad (Oct 9, 2013)

richart said:



			The cake was fantastic Chris. My thanks to your wife as well. I did bid on it, but Mike looked hungrier than me.

Click to expand...

Ha ha, you're welcome too Rich, my Wife nearly spat her tea out when I read the above!


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 9, 2013)

rickg said:



			Here's one I took Monday of James and Foxholer discussing the merits of Stack & tilt

View attachment 7871

Click to expand...

Scary how close that is! :rofl:

And the context/attitude is perfect!


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 9, 2013)

Fish said:



			The curry meal was very nice, and they modified my choice for me so all good. I think both of us walked in the kitchen looking for the toilets though :rofl:

When I'm up your neck of the woods again I'll drop you a pm, we'll have to go out and pull up a few sand bags, swing the lantern and tell a few tales over a few beers, sure Brian would be up for that also :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Did someone mention a few mugs of Horlicks and a discussion about knitting patterns...?


----------



## richart (Oct 9, 2013)

http://s854.photobucket.com/user/sophs-madinalake/library/?sort=3&page=1

Some more pictures,Rick, Duncan,and Duncan's guest Terry. Also another group I spotted, Smiffy, PNWokingham, Tiger and Mark, the auctioneer.


----------



## richart (Oct 9, 2013)

'Looks playable to me Duncan, just get yourself in there mate'




I should be able to climb down without losing my dignity.





When I get out of here I am going to ram that camera up ................ !!





How's it going Smiffy ?


----------



## rickg (Oct 9, 2013)

Brilliant photos of Duncan there Rich....I found 3 balls and a skeleton at the bottom of that ditch whilst looking for Duncan's ball....:rofl:


----------



## richart (Oct 9, 2013)

rickg said:



			Brilliant photos of Duncan there Rich....I found 3 balls and a skeleton at the bottom of that ditch whilst looking for Duncan's ball....:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

 He is going to kill me !


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Oct 10, 2013)

I had a great time on Monday, despite my shoddy performance, I can take away with me some memories of the few decent shots i played, the great company during the round with Paperboy aka Simon and his guest Steve (and the father in law) the awesome Mark Head the auctioneer who had me in stitches at times, the West Hill team for a great course and an even better two courses in the evening! 

To Rich, Rick, their ladies and all behind the scenes a huge thanks for a day to remember. GM H4H european tour next year?


----------



## Linnets (Oct 10, 2013)

I would just like to add my thanks to Rich & Rick for a fantastically organised day, I had a brilliant time at what was my first forum meet. Loved the course, it's just a shame that on the day my game wasn't up to the challenge. I did however meet some great people and still left at the end of the day with a smile on my face. Thanks must go to my playing partners, Robert (Full Throttle), Mike (MashyNiblick) and Guy (Midnight) who made it an enjoyable experience for me and kept me entertained.

I look forward to attending many future events.


----------



## swanny32 (Oct 11, 2013)

richart said:



View attachment 7879


How's it going Smiffy ?
		
Click to expand...

That's funny, he did the exact same thing to me when I saw him half way around Chart Hills last month....things can't be going well!


----------



## Kraxx68 (Oct 11, 2013)

Hobbit said:



			Did someone mention a few mugs of Horlicks and a discussion about knitting patterns...?
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------

